# Measurements



## Incrtalent (Aug 3, 2007)

Alright.  I know I am going to sound like an idiot.  I accept that.  Math was never my best subject.  BUT...it seems like things ought to be coming out right, and they're not!  I'm taking the size of my cavity, (say 4.2 ox, times-ing it by how many cavities, (say 3).  This would theoretically give me my correct quanity of soap.  BUT...after I cut and melt my soap, I always wind up short.  

Pity the fool and help me out, gang.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 3, 2007)

It's apples and oranges. You are measuring the volume of the cavity & the weight of the soap. Weight & volume are not the same, soap is dense.

It's the old 4oz of feathers would fill a pillow case while 4oz of cement would only fill 1/2 cup.

I would just cut up a little extra, if you have some leftover after you fill your molds you can pour the extra into a small mold or even  ice cube trays.

You could use the little extra ice cube soaps as samples to pass out in little ziplock bags stapled to your buisness cards or dice them up, mist them w/ rubbing alcohol & drop the into other bars of soap for a chunky effect.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Aug 3, 2007)

I don't use these type molds, and don't make M&P, but I've heard that you can just take a measuring cup, say filled with 8 ounces of water, fill each cavity full, then you know about how much M&P you need to melt.  Like I said: So I've heard! LOL  HTH's!

Paul.... :wink:


----------

